# Which movie had the Best Werewolf TF?



## Clutch (Jan 8, 2010)

Just seeing what other people thought, anyone that's into werewolves of course..


----------



## Charlie (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm into werewolves a lot ^^
I personally like underworld best, oh and being human, but thats a TV show 
Haven't seen American werewolf in Paris yet, *must see it*
And the London one's awesome for an 80s movie. or whenever it came out XD


----------



## Clutch (Jan 8, 2010)

American Werewolf in Paris, is just as good as American Werewolf in London, both have really good TF's. Just look up on Youtube for the Werewolf in Paris TF.. Really cool stuff.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 8, 2010)

Tfs are not a factor when I look for werewolf movies. Story, lycan models, acting, Hell I'll watch one that doesn't have those but are hilarious.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 8, 2010)

None. No movie has had a decent werewolf TF. Not even "An American Werewolf In London".


----------



## REDnico (Jan 8, 2010)

LEIK OMG TWILIGHT I MEAN CMON JACOB IS SO HOTT <<<<<<<<<<<3333333


/sarcasm


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 8, 2010)

Painful TF into evil werewolf is overrated.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 9, 2010)

Considering the fact that it wasn't done in CG, American Werewolf in London is one of the best transformation sequences in my book.  But I also liked the one in Van Helsing, where he ripped off the skin as he was transforming?  That was cool.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 9, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Considering the fact that it wasn't done in CG, American Werewolf in London is one of the best transformation sequences in my book. But I also liked the one in Van Helsing, where he ripped off the skin as he was transforming? That was cool.


 
I totally forgot about Van Helsing. Thanks for reminding me.. I'll be add that to the Polls...


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 10, 2010)

I do like the practical effects in American Werewolf in London and even the first couple of Howling movies.  I don't like American Werewolf in Paris tho. Van Helsing  was pretty good.  That one Dr. Who episode with the werewolf was good too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfeboBA72Ak - The Curse.  This was kinda funny because when the lady transformed, she looked more like a bear than a wolf lol


----------



## torachi (Jan 10, 2010)

London. Classic Rick Baker Oscar winning shit. Great movie.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not really into werewolves because they're normally just an ugly bloke with hair stuck on, or don't resemble wolves at all.
As a little kid, I'd always be hoping for a four legged wolf... always dissapoint.

Um... but Jacob and that lot in Twilight actually look cool-- I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Stawks (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the Wolfman remake a lot. Benicio del Toro looks like a really excellent werewolf. It might just be the best ever.

Though, the weird werewolf thing that Gary Oldman becomes in Bram Stoker's Dracula deserves some mention... The TF is brilliant.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 10, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Um... but Jacob and that lot in Twilight actually look cool-- I'm just sayin'...



I already posted a sarcastic post about Twilight, to show people who were going to say Twilight how stupid it would be to say it.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 10, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I'm looking forward to the Wolfman remake a lot. Benicio del Toro looks like a really excellent werewolf. It might just be the best ever.
> 
> Though, the weird werewolf thing that Gary Oldman becomes in Bram Stoker's Dracula deserves some mention... The TF is brilliant.


The Wolfman Remake looks Relly good.. Me = Front seat in the Movie Theater...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 10, 2010)

REDnico said:


> I already posted a sarcastic post about Twilight, to show people who were going to say Twilight how stupid it would be to say it.



Well done.

...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 10, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfeboBA72Ak - *Cursed*.  This was kinda funny because when the lady transformed, she looked more like a bear than a wolf lol



I didn't like the story at all, mainly how it had a Scream atmosphere and the whole "satanic spawn" aspect turned me off.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 14, 2010)

Charlie said:


> being human, but thats a TV show XD




Yes.

The effects are low budget, the werewolf looks shit, but what makes it is when Mitchell describes exactly what is happening as George transforms, how various organs are failing and stuff. It's a beautiful bit of detail.



> _"He should be dead within 30 seconds. The werewolf heart is about two-thirds the size of a human's. But in order to shrink, first it has to stop. In other words, he has a heart attack__. All of the internal organs are smaller, so while he's having his heart attack, he's having liver and kidney failure too. If he stops screaming it's not because the pain has dulled, his throat, gullet and vocal chords are tearing and reforming. He literally can't make a sound. By now the pituitary gland should be working overtime, flooding his body with endorphins to ease some of the pain, but that too has shut down. Anyone else would have died of shock long ago. But it won't kill him and that's the thing I find most remarkable. It drags him through the fire and keeps him alive and even conscious to endure every second. Nothing like this could just evolve. This.......is the finger print of God. An impossible lethal curse spread by tooth and claw, victim begets victim begets victim. It's so cruel, it's... perfect."_


----------

